# how do i know it is humid enough?



## Adamski (Apr 21, 2005)

I am not sure when it come to making sure the tank is at the right humidity. I used to think it was okay when the glass on the tank had condensation on the sides but now i am not sure at all.

Does the tank flooring or substrate have to be kept wet constantly or is spraying lightly the tank walls better?


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

I will tell you what I do. I put about a half inch of moist sphagnum moss in the bottom of my enclosures. I lightly mist each enclosure daily making sure to redampen the moss if it needs it. It turns a lighter color as it dries. But it all depends on how humid your room is to begin with. Mine stays at about 42%. I have some chinese mantids in a net cage and have had no issues with them in regards to humidity. I mist those once a day as well. But I have not had a single issue with any mantid while using the moss method. You can buy the moss at Home Depot or Lowes and its called Orchid Moss.


----------



## White Owl (Nov 5, 2005)

for 4 dollars you can get a hygrometer. I was told to leave it at about 60 percent, correct me if im wrong. I own a giant indian, african, and flower mantids.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

Also depends on the speices. For example for Africans I keep them dry. I don't use any substrate to hold humidity but do mist the nymphs once a day.


----------

